# Insel Malta



## Mühle (20. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich werde wohl im März nächsten Jahres meinen derzeit aus beruflichen Gründen auf der Insel Malta weilenden Bruder besuchen.
Da ich auch meine Urlaube nur ungern ohne Rute in der Hand verbringe, nun meine Frage an Euch:
Wer weiß über das Angeln auf Malta Bescheid oder war schon mal da und hat eigene Erfahrungen zu berichten? Lohnt es sich dort überhaupt zu angeln und wenn ja, auf was, wo und wie???

Gruß Mühle


----------



## havkat (21. November 2002)

Moin Mühle!

Ich war, vor ein paar Jahren, auf Malta. Wurde, unter Androhung von Waffengewalt, gezwungen im *Süden* Urlaub zu machen. #d 
Da ich, vor lauter Verzweiflung, nicht Herr meiner Sinne war, habe ich keinerlei Angelgeraffel eingepackt......leider!!
Malta war lange britisches Protektorat. Das bedeutet, daß die Tommies jeden der mit Dynamit oder Harpune gefischt hat, kurzerhand in den Bau gesteckt haben. Die Netzfischerei war reglementiert.
Ich hatte, beim Schnorcheln, teilweise den Eindruck in einem Aquarium zu schwimmen, konnte sogar einen Zug Langusten beobachten, leider zu tief, bin beim Fangversuch fast ersoffen. 
Das Highlight waren Trupps großer Hornhechte, die ich auf Tuchfühlung beim Jagen beobachten konnte.
Im Hafen des Ortes trieben sich immer Meeräschen herum, bis eines morgens eine Bande Barracudas für Ordnung sorgte. Ich stand &quot;unbewaffnet&quot; auf dem Balkon und hab dem Treiben, mit Tränen in den Augen, zugeschaut.
In den Auslagen guter Restaurants konnte man sehen, was die Fischer so anlandeten.
Das ging von großen Riffbarschen, über dicke Zahnbrassen, Rotbarben, usw. bis zu kleinen Thunen.
Auf Malta konnte ich nur wenig Sandstrand entdecken. Sandsteinklippen, oft mit tiefem Wasser bis vor die Füße, überwiegen.
Mit Fachgeschäften sah´s mies aus. Auf den Märkten kann man u.U. Zubehör erwerben. Die angebotenen Ruten u. Rollen waren Müll!
Auf einem dieser Märkte in Valetta, konnte ich auch ein paar Schwertfischwaffen bestaunen.
Die Marketenderin behauptete steif und fest, daß die Fische vor Malta gefangen worden sind.
Während unseres Urlaubs wurde, vor dem Süden der Insel, ein großer Weißer Hai von Fischern gefangen.
Der Fang war allerdings verbürgt!


----------



## fly-martin (21. November 2002)

Hallo

Ja, ich wurde auch zu nem Urlaub auf Malta gezwungen. Erst hinterher habe ich einige Infos zum Fischen gefunden - man kann ( wenn man Glück hat und eventuell einen Fischer kennt ) mit denen rausfahren und auf Schwertfisch angeln! Ist je nach Jahreszeit sogar erfolgversprechend! 
Das mit dem Hai ist wahr, er wurde in der Nähe der Blauen Grotte gefangen und begegnet einem heute auf diversen Postkarten.
Manche Einheimischen fischen dort von richtig hohen Felswänden mit kleinen Grundbleien oder mit Posen auf kleine Zahnbarsche und Meerbrassen.

Bei solchen Urlaubsreisen hab ich zwar immer ne Telerute 2,7m / 30-60 gramm mit, aber meistens ist das eh falsch.
In einer Seitengasse von Valetta gibt es einen Tauchshop, der auch Angelsachen verkauft - ist aber nix dolles ( wie Havkat schon schrieb).


----------



## Mühle (21. November 2002)

@ havkat, martin

Danke schon mal für die ersten Infos. Habt ihr Vorschläge für Gerät, Köder und Plätze, wenn man von der Küste auf kleinere Fischarten wie Meerbrassen oder sowas angeln möchte?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## fly-martin (21. November 2002)

Ich hab mal nen Angler in Griechenland ausgequetscht - die fischen mit Brotstücken und träufeln Sardinen- oder Krebsöl drauf. Manche machen auch kleine Fischstücke dran oder machen einen Teig aus Brot und Fisch ( geht wirklich ).


----------



## havkat (21. November 2002)

Tja, Vorschläge.....

Wie gesagt, Klippen mit Tiefwasser suchen. Besonders im Süden fällt´s sehr steil ab.
Grundmontagen sind nur sinnvoll, wenn Sandflächen vorgelagert sind. (Schnorcheln zur Aufklärung) sonst wird´s teuer! 
Würde es mal, mit kräftigem Gerät, in der Nacht versuchen.
Da könnte einiges drin sein.  (Mittelmeerconger? Rochen?)
Tagsüber, bei ablandigem Wind, mit ´ner einfachen Wasserkugelmontage?

Kriegste schon raus Mühle!


----------



## Mühle (21. November 2002)

Danke Leute.

Ist ja noch ein bißchen Zeit hin. Noch einige Nächte, um mir über diese Fragen den Kopf zu zermartern! :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Mühle (21. März 2003)

Wegen Aktualität nochmal hochgeholt! Am 6. April geht&acute;s los gen Malta!
Deswegen nochmal meine Frage: Wer ist vielleicht sonst noch auf Malta gewesen und hat ein paar nützliche Infos parat? #h 

Ansonsten schon mal herzlichen Dank an havkat und Martin für Eure Antworten!  :m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Mühle (28. März 2003)

Mensch Leute, nichts neues? ;+ 

Lasst mich nicht im Regen stehen. In gut einer Woche geht&acute;s los! #h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. März 2003)

Ich selbst war ja noch nicht auf Malta aber nee Freundin die hat uns mich gewarnt das man Schuhe/Badelatschen oder so anziehen soll wenn man ins Wasser geht sonst kann es sehr schmerzhaft werden, wegen der Seeigel die da sind. Angeltechnisch denke ich wenn Du dich bei den Einheimischen/Fischern schlau machst biste wohl am besten dran.


----------



## ullsok (29. März 2003)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.medflyfish.com/mag/albac.html


----------



## Mr_Burns_ap (30. März 2010)

*AW: Insel Malta*

Ich bin oefters mal Beruflich in Malta da kann man natuerlich Arbeit mit Hobby gut verbinden
Zum Angeln am besten auschau halten wo einheimische angel. Die angeln eigentlich ueberall. Ob am Hafen, in Buchten oder direkt an der Felskueste.
Ich hab eine 3,60m Brandungsrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100-200gr
Hab bis jetzt nur Grundangeln ausprobiert
Am besten bei einem Angelshop fragen die sind dort sehr nett
Als Koeder kann Ich Rag Worm empfehlen damit angeln die alle


----------

